# What is your favorite beer?



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Domestic?
Import?
With a cigar?


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Domestic?
> Import?
> With a cigar?


Domestic: Miller Lite
Import: Belikin from Belize
With a cigar: Pyramid Hef


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Domestic? Anchor Steam Porter

Import? Guinness or Negra Modelo

With a cigar? Black and Tan


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Domestic - *Yuengling Lager*
Import - *Murphy's Irish Stout*
With a cigar - *Caffrey's*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Domestic: Shiner Bock
Import: Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse Dunkel
With a cigar: Guinness


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Domestic: Sam Adams then Sierra Nevada
Import: Guinness then Newcastle
w/cigar: depends on what cigar and what's available.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm beer

Domestic - Shiner Boch
Import - Corona
With a Cigar - Shiner


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Domestic - RedHook ESB
Imported - Lindemans Kriek Lambic 
W/ a Cigar - Prefer a stronger drink but a Seasonal Stout from the local brewery will do.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Domestic? Shiner Boch(must be a Texas thing!)
Import? Tetley's Smooth(I just wish I could get more of it - I am tempted to set up a Keg-e-rator just so I can buy this stuff in bulk)
With a cigar? Just about any creamy ale: Tetley's Smooth, Genesee Cream Ale, Murphy's Irish Red Ale, Old Speckled Hen English Ale, Boddington's, Caffrey's Irish Ale - I like the flavor of Bass too, but not the texture.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Domestic? Bud Light
Import? (1) Guinness (2) Hefe Weizen
With a cigar? a porter


----------



## MSS72 (Sep 7, 2005)

Domestic: Sam Adams
Import: Duvel
With Cigar: Guiness


----------



## Beachmarineguy (Sep 10, 2005)

yuengling
guiness
anything


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

dunno, i'm too young

Guiness

:al


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Bud lite, or Rolling Rock.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

domestic: nearest coldest available

import: nearest coldest available

with a cigar: I think you get the picture


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

Domestic: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Import: Sam Smith Brown Ale or Guinness 
With a cigar: Guinness with a PSD4


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Favorite U.S. Beer: Black Butte Porter, Rogue Brutal Bitter

Favorite Aussie Beer: James Squire IPA, Dark Isle Triple Malt

Favorite with a cigar: Porters, Stouts...Preferably home brews.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Domestic - Leinenkugels Honey Weiss though i can't get this in the south :c 
Import - old peculier
With a cigar - any wheat beer in summer and stout in winter


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

domestic: Labatt Blue (hey, i'm in NY..close enough to domestic)
import: Guinness
w/ cigar - anything close.

i like any good beer, (microbrews, etc) i just rarely spend money on them.


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

Domestic: Haven't found one yet

Import: Bass Ale

W/ Cigar: Bass for medium smokes, Stout for strong smokes


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Any

Any

Any


----------

